# Thoughts on my pictures?



## nickelbn1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I am going to be getting an official website soon and am looking at branching into school sports photography.  Have been doing weddings mostly with some Senior pictures here and there.  Any thoughts on my work?  Constructive criticism is welcome.  I use a Nikon D80 camera.  Looking at getting the new Nikon D400 when its released in a few months hopefully.  

http://wix.com/nickelbn1/nickel-photography


----------



## photosneak (Jul 19, 2011)

good job. Keep shooting!


----------



## PhotoShoots (Aug 11, 2011)

Your photo are great but this forum topic is about photography websites

You wedding photos with this quote 



> Your wedding is a very special day in your life, and I dont take that litely.  I strive to capture every moment that is important to you.  My goal is to create photos that will not only look good, but also capture those moments in a unique and moving way.



That's a lovely piece of sales text

Do you think your  background texture looks romantic on this page for a wedding couple?

Does look more like background texture for a army computer game or for a wedding day?

The font for "couples" would you use this font on your own wedding invitations or paint balling website?   

The galleries page - well if  feels you enjoy playing army computer games instead - building a website which is  sales person for you -
you built it to website to reflect type of computer games you like playing... 

What a website must say to the user

Where am I?

What can I do here?

What do I get?

Why should choose you instead any other photographer? 

Just use something plan and clean, until you get your  official website will do 

But The photos are fantastic, Well done!


----------



## nickelbn1 (Aug 11, 2011)

I appreciate the constructive criticism.  I thought the background was artsy myself. I actually do not play computer games at all, never have. The fonts I was also trying to make fit the wedding style while also being readable, but maybe I will look at some different fonts. Thanks again.


----------



## photocoach (Sep 25, 2011)

PhotoShoots said:


> Your photo are great but this forum topic is about photography websites
> 
> You wedding photos with this quote
> 
> ...



I agree with every word.

You're very close!  Keep plugging away at it!  I'd suggest about 40 more shots in the sample spinner for your weddings. Oh, and it struck me odd that you mention other photographers "Out there" on your first page.  Usually we want to keep people on our pages, not give them a reason to leave.

I guess it can work two ways (Thinking)

Just some thoughts, see you're working hard at it.


----------



## photocoach (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh!  I make sites now with WordPress, So easy!

If you find the right custom template you might them out.  It would need to be just the right template as I don't think my blog format would work as well.


----------

